# Wet/Muddy Lawn



## LawnMan247 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey everyone, not sure if this is the right subforum to post this on. And if this topic has been discussed elsewhere feel free to link it, thanks!

So I live in upstate New York in a somewhat rural area and my lawn is constantly soaked in the summer for days after it rains only for a couple hours. Even when it's 90 degree sunny weather after it rains. I have done everything I can think of, I tilled my entire yard to airrate the soil last year and replanted grass and that helped but towards the end it went back to the way it was. Its a fenced in yard about 3000sq ft. I'd rather not re-till every year, I have a German Shepherd and I hate to keep him off of the lawn for 2 weeks while it grows.

Any tips to help with this problem? Thank you in advance!


----------



## EFitz (Sep 18, 2019)

I just bought my house last summer and fought a similar issue in a shaded area. I'm pretty new to all this but from what I can find a wetting agent could be applied to help pull water down through the soil. I don't have any actual real world experience with it, but that is what I'm going to try this year.

Here is a post about it, check out page 2 and 3 for some pretty amazing photos: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=208

This is also a cool video showing how well it works. 
[media]https://youtu.be/0KEfcwPGV5Y[/media]

I could be completely wrong and if so hopefully the internet will do its thing and correct me, but I hope this helps you out!


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

May need a French drain or dry well in the area.


----------

